# unemloyment



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow FOX news is reporting 7.7%. Now all we have to do is wait for the readjustment in a week or ten.  Things will look better and better as more and more people go beyond their unemployment benefits. No new jobs and we could still get to 0% unemployed within a couple of years. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wouldn't hold your tongue, look at the American Crystal Sugar employees. Haven't worked in over a year and today I passed some of them picketing (told them to get a job). So to some people working isn't a high priority.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Plainsman you are right with the unemployment. The crystal sugar employees unemployment has ran out according to the paper awhile back. In ND you get about a year or less unless you are working a part time job that you earn 10 times your weekly benefit then it can be extended.

I get a kick out of the unemployment rate it only shows who is collecting unemployment and does not account for the people that are not qualifying or even the one's that took a job to make it by and are under employed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They couldn't collect unemployment if they lived in ND.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes the unemployment number is so misleading..... Here is another take on it.... What time of the year is it.....Christmas....who is hiring many part time workers for 30+ hours..... Shopping centers....retail stores.....shipping establishments.....etc. Yep so people get jobs this time of year.

Sad thing is most of the public is too dumb to realize this and will praise the goverment for doing a great job.... uke:


----------

